# pas de + singulier / pluriel



## idiomina

Un question simple, je voudrais savoir si il y a un *s* sur souci quand on dit  *pas de soucis.*

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## nopal

Bonjour Idiomina
Un*e* question simple
Une réponse simple C'est comme vous voulez 
Soit vous considérez qu'il n'y en a pas mais qu'ils auraient pu être plusieurs et vous mettez un S
Soit il n'y en (toujours) pas mais il n'y en aurai pu exister qu'un seul et alors vous ne mettez pas d'S
*pas de souci , en fait *


----------



## sirine2

bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit doute. Je n'ai pas de paupière, paupière prend un s ou pas? je dirais que non, mais je n'en suis pas du tout sûre.

je vosu remercie


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Selon moi, s'il te manque juste une paupière, pas de _s_, mais s'il t'en manque les deux, j'en mettrais un. Mais je ne suis pas natif, donc mieux vaudrait attendre d'autres avis.

Gonzalo


----------



## tie-break

Moi,  par contre, j'aurais tendence à mettre le "s" : Je n'ai pas de paupières *mais* je n'ai pas une seule paupière.

Mais ce n'est que le petit avis d'un non natif


----------



## bfabien

Sauf erreur de ma part, les deux sont acceptés


----------



## Anne345

C’est le sens qui détermine le nombre du complément du nom. Si vous en aviez, vous en auriez plusieurs paupières, il faut donc le pluriel.


----------



## Philippe01

Bonjour à tous, 

Lorsque Victor Hugo décrit la pieuvre, il dit "Elle n'a pas de carapace, pas de griffes, pas de corne" 

Le singulier est utilisé pour "carapace" car les animaux à carapace n'en ont qu'une. Le pluriel est utilisé pour "griffes" car habituellement, les animaux en ont plusieurs. N'en est-il pas de même pour les cornes? Qui peut m'expliquer pourquoi "corne" est au singulier?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je suppose que c'est parce qu'il existe des animaux qui n'ont qu'une corne, la licorne (d'accord c'est un peu mythique ...) et le rhinocéros, au moins.


----------



## Philippe01

Oui, mais la plupart des animaux en ont plusiuers. Si on se fie à cette règle, on doit considérer les exeptions pour savoir si le pluriel ou le singulier doit être employé?


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Comme la plupart des animaux à cornes en ont deux, je crois que généralement et sans plus de contexte on mettrait cornes au pluriel, selon cette règle: 





> Dans une phrase négative, le nom complément précédé de _de_ se met tantôt au singulier, tantôt au pluriel. ... En fait, il faut choisir le nombre, singulier ou pluriel, qu’aurait le nom si la phrase était affirmative. Source: BDL


 PZ a cependant vu juste en parlant du rhinocéros. Dans les Travailleurs de la mer (#2, le monstre) Hugo a écrit notamment: 





> l'hippopotame a une cuirasse, la pieuvre est nue
> le rhinocéros a une corne, la pieuvre n'a pas de corne
> le lion a des griffes, la pieuvre n'a pas de griffes


 Par contre à mon avis, dans le texte énumératif qui suit ces comparaisons, le mot pince aurait dû être écrit au pluriel, comme plus haut (les pinces du buthus). 

Le lien ci-dessus est un sommaire de Wikisource.  Le texte intégral de l'édition originale est ici (Le monstre est à la p. 455)


----------



## Philippe01

Merci beaucoup pour ces précisions bien documentées.

J'ai pris un extrait du texte de V.Hugo dans le livre de devoirs de vacances de ma fille. Ce texte est un résumé, ce qui fait que les accords en nombre sont incompréhensibles. L'éditeur n'a probablement pas pensé à les rectifier ! Dommage pour un livre de devoirs de vacances..


----------



## LaurentK

Bonjour Philippe, j'ai trouvé _pas de corn*e*_ sur 'bacfrancais.com' mais le texte est peut-être redigéré là aussi (quelqu'un a-t-il l'original?)

Pour se consoler on peut rencontrer l'animal de chair* et d'encre de la main du Grand Homme.

*chair souple, tout le contraire de cette corne qui forme le sabot des animaux terrestres...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci pour le site Laurent.

Ce qu'on peut lire sur bacfrançais.com n'est qu'un court extrait. On comprend mieux l'emploi du singulier en lisant ce qui précède immédiatement ce bout de texte.

Pour ceux qui ont Acrobat, j'ai mis le lien vers l'intégrale au bas du post #4.


----------



## Jocaste

Bonjour foreros 
J'ai subitement un doute : quand on dit par exemple "_Tu fais beaucoup de sport mais tu ne t'étires jamais. Tu n'as pas de crampe(s) à force ?_" --> Comment écrire _crampe _ici ? Au singulier ou au pluriel ?
Merci pour votre aide ^^


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Jocaste,

Je me demande si ce n'est pas le même genre que « sans + nom » : une question de logique, donc.
Tu n'as pas de chaussures. Habituellement, on en a au moins deux.
Tu n'as pas de nombril (oui, exemple débile !). Normalement on en a qu'un...
Tu n'as pas de crampe(s)... Je ne sais pas, si tu penses qu'on peut avoir une série de crampes ou même pas une seule crampe, si l'on ne s'étire pas. À toi de voir, donc ! 
Les spécialistes te trouveront peut-être une règle, attends-les patiemment.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Ça me parait pas mal pour une réponse de dilettante  ! Je pense que le singulier ou le pluriel sont déterminés par leurs sens respectifs, comme expliqué par Karine.

P.S. tu veux parler de crampes ou de courbatures ?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Crampes ou courbatures, dans ton exemple, je mettrais un "s" (si JDS veut bien m'en prêter un )


----------



## Nicomon

Selon la BDL



> Dans une phrase négative, le nom complément précédé de _de_ se met tantôt au singulier, tantôt au pluriel. Cela dépend de ce sur quoi porte la négation. En fait, il faut choisir le nombre, singulier ou pluriel, qu’aurait le nom si la phrase était affirmative


 
Ici, j'écrirais aussi crampes au pluriel.


----------



## yeyiboub

Bonjour tout le monde ! 
Juste une petite question, je voudrais savoir si dans la phrase "je ne veux pas de problème", le mot "problème" prend un "s" ou non. Parce que j'ai un gros doute. Merci d'avance de me répondre. A bientôt !


----------



## Talant

Salut,

Je pense que c'est mieux de l'écrire avec le "s". Si l'on ne met pas le "s" ça me fait penser à un problème précis. Et dans ce cas ce serait mieux de dire "...pas ce problème".

Mais je ne suis pas français.

À+


----------



## tie-break

Je dirais pas de "s" si on ne met plus rien après :

_je ne veux pas de problème_

mais :

_je ne veux pas de problèmes insolubles_

Mais attends une confirmation, je ne suis pas natif


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles selon que l'on sous-entend qu'un problème survient généralement seul ou qu'au contraire ils arrivent ensemble.

La version au singulier insiste sur le fait que l'on ne veut pas un seul problème, alors que celle au pluriel insiste davantage sur le fait que l'on veut que tout se passe bien.


----------



## PierreM

Personellement, si je lis "je ne veux pas de problème", je comprends qu'il ne veut pas d'exercice (par ex. de maths)... Je ne l'ai jamais vu qu'au pluriel, mais je ne saurais rien assurer, car je ne veux pas de problèmes...


----------



## itka

Toutes ces expressions qui entraînent une question sur le pluriel ou le singulier doivent être interprétées suivant le sens :

_"Je ne veux pas de gâteau d'anniversaire cette année" -_--> *singulier*, car l'habitude n'est pas d'avoir plusieurs gâteaux d'anniversaire.
_"Cet immigré clandestin n'a pas de carte d'identité"_ (il ne peut en avoir qu'une au maximum)
Au sens figuré : _"Tu n'as pas de tête !" _(= tu es étourdi)

"_C'est un homme sans cheveu*x*"_ ---> *pluriel* car on n'imagine pas qu'il pourrait avoir UN SEUL cheveu.
_"Il n'y a pas de policier*s* autour du stade"_ (il en faudrait beaucoup pour entourer le stade)
"Elle n'a pas de chaussure*s*" (on pense qu'elle devrait en avoir deux...)

La plupart du temps, *les deux sont possibles* :
_"Il n'y a pas de problème" / "il n'y a pas de problèmes" _: quel était le risque ? Un problème ou de nombreux problèmes ?
_"Tu n'as pas de bagage(s) ?" _(combien de valises ?)
"Je ne connais pas d'explication(s) à cette question" (Y a-t-il une ou des explications ?)


----------



## poireau

Bonsoir,

Est-ce qu'on peut laisser le substantifs au pluriel dans une phrase negative:
"Je n'ai pas de voitureS"  ou plutot "Je n'ai pas de voiturE"?
Egalement:
"Je n'ai pas d'animal" ou plutot "Je n'ai pas d'animaux"?

Merci!


----------



## jann

> Est-ce qu'on peut laisser le substantifs au pluriel dans une phrase negative


Oui, quand c'est logique. 

Je n'ai pas d'enfants.
Il n'a pas d'animaux.

En revanche, je trouve beaucoup plus naturel d'écrire "Je n'ai pas de voiture" au singulier.


----------



## itka

> Oui, quand c'est logique.


Exactement !
_Paul n'a pas de cheveu*x*._ Tu ne t'attends pas vraiment à ce qu'il en ait un seul ?
_Paule n'a pas de mar*i*_. Là, si elle en avait, elle n'en aurait sans doute qu'un seul !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute cette petite précision ... _Il n'a pas d'anim*al* ou d'anim*aux* / Je n'ai pas d'enfant ou d'enfant*s.* _Les deux solutions sont possibles.



> L’usage est hésitant et l’accord est facultatif quand, dans un contexte positif, on pourrait imaginer une seule ou plusieurs entités.
> 
> _Une femme sans enfant _ou_ sans enfants._
> _Une dictée sans faute _ou_ sans fautes._
> _Cette femme n’a pas d’enfant _ou_ n’a pas d’enfants. _
> _Cette dictée ne contient pas de faute _ou_ pas de fautes. _Source


 On peut consulter aussi ces pages de la BDL Pas de et Sans


----------



## Sarettina31

Bonsoir à tout le monde,
j'ai une question qui me frappe depuis longtemps. Est-ce qu'on dit:

il n'y a pas de chat 
           ou
il n'y a pas de chats?

Les deux formes, sont-elles correctes? Entre les deux, laquelle est la plus correcte? Est-ce qu'il y a une petite différence de signification?

Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, les deux sont correctes.  On utilisera plutôt le singulier quand normalement il n'y a qu'un seul élément (personne, animal, objet, etc.) et on mettra le pluriel quand il y en a généralement plusieurs.

_Il n'y a pas de chat.
Il n'y a pas de cheminée dans cet appartement.

Il n'y a pas de tigres dans ce zoo.
Il n'y a pas de roues à ce vélo.
Il n'y a pas de meubles dans cet appartement._


----------



## Sarettina31

Merci beaucoup!!
Alors, si j'ai bien compris, on utilise le singulier quand l'élément qu'il n'y a pas, aurait dû être seulement un (s'il y avait été), n'est-ce pas?

Donc, c'est la même chose pour une phrase comme:
Nous ne regardons pas de film à la télé (au singulier si je veux indiquer que ce que je ne regarde pas c'est un film en particulier)
Nous ne regardons pas de films à la télé (au pluriel si je veux dire que, en général, je ne regarde presque jamais de flms à la télé)
C'est correct?
Merci!


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, c'est bien ça.


----------



## Frapap

Une question toute bête.
Faut-il écrire question avec ou sans "s" dans une phrase du genre "il ne se pose pas de question". Moi, je mettrais le "s", mais je vois souvent la version au singulier: je crois que les deux sont correctes. 
Mais pourquoi ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, je ne mettrai pas de s, sauf à considérer que ce soit une personne qui pose toujours plusieurs questions.


----------



## Asmodée

Je ne mettrais pas de "s" non plus, s'il n'y a aucune question le pluriel n'est pas justifié à mon sens .


----------



## Frapap

Voici deux fois que l'on me corrige (je travaille pour un magazine et fais des traductions) des expressions comme :
Ils n'ont pas de chaussures. Ils n'ont pas de moyens.

J'écris "chaussures" et "moyens" au pluriel car, on parle de moyens financiers et on porte deux chaussures. La journaliste qui corrige m'a dit que s'il n'y a pas de chaussure, c'est qu'il y en a zéro et donc pas de "s".
Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais je ne connais aucune règle sur ce sujet.
Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Soit pour démontrer que j'ai raison ou bien pour m'expliquer pourquoi j'ai tort.  Ce qui peut être probable mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi, donc je risque de faire toujours la même faute !


----------



## Donaldos

La phrase négative dont il est question est vraisemblablement censée correspondre à la négation de la phrase affirmative suivante :

_Ils ont *des* chaussure*s*._

Il n'y a donc aucun inconvénient à écrire :

_Ils n'ont pas *de* chaussure*s*._

Il s'agit même de la règle. Les exemples abondent. Votre collègue se réfugie derrière un argument qui n'est malheureusement pas fondé.

(Voir par exemple : de dans une phrase négative)


----------



## Aoyama

C'est une question simple. Dans une phrase telle que : "bon état général, pas de rayure apparente (sic)", je mettrais personnellement "rayure" au pluriel (pas le cas ici).
. Les deux hypothèses (singulier et pluriel) sont-elles valables (ou seule celle du pluriel) ?
. quel est le raisonnement qui s'applique ici ?
Je sais qu'on peut bien dire "pas de cheval /pas de chevaux ici" etc. Mais dans le cas de "rayure" (même si on peut toujours supposer qu'on ne parle que d'UNE rayure), je pense que le pluriel s'impose.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, au contraire, le singulier me paraît ici plus logique.

On veut insister sur le fait que l'objet n'a même pas une seule rayure, car la moindre rayure suffirait déjà à contredire la mention "bon état général". A fortiori, bien sûr, s'il y en avait plusieurs, mais l'accent est mis sur l'absence de *toute *rayure, me semble-t-il, plutôt que sur l'absence de rayures (comme dans "un pyjama sans rayures").

Mais personne ne pourra te reprocher d'utiliser le pluriel!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux nombres sont possibles et corrects. Cependant, on utilise généralement le nombre de la phrase positive correspondante. Par conséquent, je trouve plus logique dans le cas présent de mettre le pluriel puisqu'il n'y a généralement pas qu'une seule rayure, mais plusieurs et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une rayure en particulier, mais de rayures en général.

_Il y a des rayures. → Il n'y a pas de rayure*s*.
Il y a une grosse rayure. → __Il n'y a pas de grosse rayur*e*_.

_Un vélo a deux roues. → Ce vélo n'a pas de roue*s*._ / _C__e vélo n'a pas de rou*e* à l'avant._
_Un vélo a une selle. _(sauf bien sûr si c'est un tandem ) _→ Ce vélo n'a pas de sell*e*._


----------



## Aoyama

> la moindre rayure suffirait déjà à contredire la mention "bon état général".


 Oui, c'est un argument. Mais Itka me donne à réfléchir sur la notion de contexte, dans cet usage, par ex :
_"Il n'y a pas de policier*s* autour du stade"_ (il en faudrait beaucoup pour entourer le stade)
_"Il n'y a pas de policier devant chez lui " _(on peut imaginer qu'il y en ait plusieurs, mais si on parle d'un simple garde)
_"Elle n'a pas de chaussure*s*"_ (on pense qu'elle devrait en avoir deux...) 
mais _"Elle n'a pas de chaussure gauche"...

_Je viens de lire le post de Me. Ca, qui abonde dans mon sens :


> je trouve plus logique dans le cas présent de mettre le pluriel puisqu'il n'y a généralement pas qu'une seule rayure, mais plusieurs et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une rayure en particulier, mais de rayures en général.


----------



## Logospreference-1

S'agissant d'un disque vinyle, qui peut très bien avoir reçu une seule rayure fatale, et compte-tenu que ce qui nous importe en principe est que le disque soit ou ne soit pas rayé, je dirais: _pas de rayure_.
S'agissant de verres de lunettes, il est très inhabituel qu'ils ne comportent qu'une seule rayure: en principe, soit ils sont rayés et ils comportent alors une multitude de micro-rayures, soit ils n'ont aucune rayure. Je dirais: _pas de rayures_, bien que le cas soit moins net que celui du tissu sans rayures.
S'agissant du verre d'une montre, il peut avoir reçu soit une grosse rayure, soit une multitude de micro-rayures. Je suis soucieux à cinquante-cinquante du premier cas comme du deuxième, et dans une telle situation j'applique cette sorte de convention par défaut, semble-t-il, peut-être jamais écrite, purement esthétique et qui semble souvent s'appliquer, qui demanderait de pencher pour le singulier.

Pour le vélo ou pour la voiture, j'y vois surtout une question de sens: _pas de roue_, pour moi, n'a pas de sens, car je me fiche du cas où ils n'auraient qu'une roue, sans quoi je dirais autrement. Ce qui m'intéresse c'est que le vélo ait ou n'ait pas ses deux roues, qu'il ait ses deux roues ou zéro, donc, ou que la voiture ait ou n'ait pas ses quatre roues, qu'elle ait ses quatre roues ou zéro, donc. Je n'écrirais donc en aucun cas autrement que: _pas de roues_.


----------



## Aoyama

Oui, les exemples donnés ci-dessus (disque, verres de lunettes, verre de montre, tissu) à propos de rayure(s) montrent bien, comme je l'ai développé plus haut, la nécessité de tenir compte du contexte.
Mais le raisonnement de Me. Ca (il ne s'agit pas d'une rayure en particulier, mais de rayures en général) reste pertinent. On peut dire que c'est de façon subjective que l'on définit après le concept de rayure par rapport à l'objet qui subit cette / ces rayures.
Le problème de la "rayure fatale" du disque vinyle (elle existe bien) illustre le propos. C'est sûrement une rayure fatale et dirimante, mais _ce n'est qu'une rayure.
_Dans l'exemple que j'ai cité, il s'agissait de la vente d'un sac de marque, en cuir.


----------



## lukaa18

Pourquoi on dit par exemple "Je n'ai pas de chien" (singulier) et on dit "Je n'ai pas d'amis" (pluriel)??

Ma langue maternelle est le français mais je ne comprends pas.


----------



## Kecha

Voir ici : Accord avec "pas de" et "sans"


> En général, le nom garde le nombre (singulier ou pluriel) qu'il aurait dans une tournure positive


On dirait "j'ai de*s* ami*s*" (en général on en a plusieurs), mais "j'ai un chien" (avoir plusieurs chiens est moins fréquent).

Du coup on peut aussi bien écrire "Je n'ai pas de problème" (en réponse à "T'as un problème ?") que "Je n'ai pas de problème*s*" (en réponse à "Tu as des problèmes ?").


----------

